# Where to develop apps



## ACat299612 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry if this is an obvious question. I am new to HME programming. Do I have to write/run my java code from the PC that as the Tivo Beacon/Server/TiVo Desktop programmings running, or can I use any PC on my home network. When I tried to run the HelloWorld app, the IP address reported in the console 192.168.245.1, which is rather wrong.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

HME apps can be run from any computer. You may have some difficulty if your computer has two active network connections. See "Important Multicast DNS Note" here:
http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/docs/hmesdk/03_Running.html


----------

